# Something fun: start to finish 4h projects



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I love to see before and after pics so I have decided to share b4 and afters of the hard work my daughter has put in with her livestock projects. 

The first pic is my daughters gilts their first day at our home. 

Second pic my daughters wether his first day at our home still in crate

Third my daughter doeling a few weeks old.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Second gilt.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Wether..


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Doeling...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute! how old is the pig? I have a bottle baby pig, I'm not showing her but the growing up pics are soooooo fun!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pigs were 78 pounds in these picture. They were January born pigs. Currently weighing at 186. Names are hogan (yes for a girl) and peppa


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

My daughter had a Great 4h year: 1st in market wether class and 5th overall in market wether show. 1st in her market pig class and was in the top 20 pigs out of 220. Great year. Will post more pics!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Another of her wether Kirko.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's her fair pig "Hogan". I love before and after pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! They all look great and have grown nicely!

My kids are almost done showing, they are going to the state fair in a week! I am so sad though, this summer went so fast!

This is my oldest daughters best doe - 88% Boer when she was 13 hours old









Then when she was 2 days old









She's been a very competitive doe for her, and a lot of fun. She's almost 7mo, but is 6mo in the pic taken end of July.









This one from Aug 2nd









Her market wether is twin to the doe above. He's nice, but her wether from the mama last year was a bit meatier/more muscled and was more competitive.
13 hours old









I don't have any good recent pics other than this one









My daughters purebred 94% was from a first timer, single kid born on Valentine's day! She had the
funkiest legs I'd ever seen on a kid before! She was a big baby!
3 days old









Pic taken a month ago. 









My youngest daughters fullblood doe - 2 days old









Taken a couple of weeks ago - 6mo.









My youngest daughters fullblood buck when he was 2 days old <twin to the doe above>









A month ago <he's now almost 7mo>









Her market wether 3 days old









A month ago today <6mo> he looks more dairy - doesn't have much of a butt, regardless she is having a blast
showing him.









My son's market goat at 3 days old & twin to the wether above









This is the only good, recent pic that I have right now









His best doe is his commercial doe
She was itty bitty 6lbs, lost her twin after birth as her mama was real sick <toxemia>, we call her my son's miracle baby, I remember being terrified we'd lose her too. Now she's stuck with us we refuse to let her go anywhere!









Taken a couple of weeks ago <almost 5mo>









Then he has 2 that he got from a friend of ours - they are twins
May 4th - day after we brought her home < 4mo>









Most recent pic a couple of weeks ago <6mo>









Her twin day after we got them May 4th









A few weeks ago - IMO he looks so much better now, he's a nice young buck!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hoosier-Love all the pics and that first red doe is flashy!! Sounds like they are having a blast showing. It's always a bummer at the end of the season next year we are hoping to compete in some open shows. The Ohio state fair is the same week as our county fair and she loves the county fair too much to not participate in it, otherwise she would love to compete at the state fair! Best of luck to you guys!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Brink4 said:


> Hoosier-Love all the pics and that first red doe is flashy!! Sounds like they are having a blast showing. It's always a bummer at the end of the season next year we are hoping to compete in some open shows. The Ohio state fair is the same week as our county fair and she loves the county fair too much to not participate in it, otherwise she would love to compete at the state fair! Best of luck to you guys!!


Oh wow, what a shame that state fair is the same week as your county fair! Hopefully she will get to go and experience it next year 

Most of the county fairs around here are in mid June to mid July. Literately, nothing after July 31st 

The only downfall about State fair starting next week is, most kids are back in school - my kids started this past Wednesday. So, they have to miss 3 days of school. It's excused, but still, I don't like them missing school.

The next week and a half is going to be crazy busy, I may need to hibernate after it's all done lol


----------

